
Facebook seeks to redefine time with 'flicks' - glockenspielen
https://www.cnet.com/news/facebook-redefines-time-with-open-source-flicks/
======
glockenspielen
Related discussion on flicks implemented in C++:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16207913](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16207913)

